# Rose Hill Donkeys...



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 20, 2005)

Anybody on here know Rosehill donkeys?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 20, 2005)

SORRY, never heard of them. Where are they located?


----------



## pepperhill (Nov 21, 2005)

I know of them, but not anything personal.

Rose Hill Farms Sweet Assets

Brandie Holt

(502) 321-0385

P.O. Box 633

Simsonville, KY 40067

E-mail [email protected]

Website miniatureassets.com

Hope this helps!




Linda


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, I have heard of Rosehill Farms Sweet Asset. Just didnt think of them -when the post read Roshill Donkeys



Corinne


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 21, 2005)

hmmm.. last i checked they were in katy texas. i was asking because somebody gave 3 donkeys to the ranch i go to and i wanted to tell them thnak you because they are a great asset to our breeding


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2005)

It could be because some people just call themselves a certain name (Rosehill Donkeys) and some actually do have there name as a registered prefix name, for registration purposes. So there is a possibliity there is another Rosehill Donkeys in Texas. That is very nice of you to want to THANK them. Cant you find out any info from the ranch you go to that was given these donkeys? Corinne


----------

